# tirón de orejas en cumpleaños



## belén

En España cuando alguien cumple años hay una costumbre de tirar de las orejas al homenajeado en cuestión, se le pegan pequeños tirones, tantos como años esté cumpliendo.
He preguntado a una amiga argentina y me ha dicho que allá también se hace, sin embargo una amiga colombiana me ha dicho que en Colombia no es costumbre.
Me pregunto en que países se hace y si alguien tiene idea de dónde viene esta curiosa tradición.

Graciassssss

When it's your birthday in Spain, there is a tradition of pulling your ears,  as many times as years you are turning. I don't know if this is done in other countries as well. I would also be thankful if somebody knew where this tradition comes from.

Thankssssss


----------



## cuchuflete

Lo de tirar las orejas a alguien para festejar me parece muy español. ¿Se las cortan después?

Belén, please don't take this seriously.  I am just pulling your leg! [tomando el pelo]

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Jade

Hay a algunos que seguramente se las cortan, depende de como afrontara la corrida   

No se me ocurre ningún otro país, sobre todo no me imagino a paises nordicos practicando tirones de orejas, ya que podrian caer en pedacitos de hielo.

un saludo,
Jade



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Lo de tirar las orejas a alguien para festejar me parece muy español. ¿Se las cortan después?
> 
> Belén, please don't take this seriously.  I am just pulling your leg! [tomando el pelo]
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Jade said:
			
		

> No se me ocurre ningún otro país, sobre todo no me imagino a paises nordicos practicando tirones de orejas, ya que podrian caer en *pedacitos de hielo* .
> 
> un saludo,
> Jade




Jade- you made that *crystal clear!*


----------



## Silvia B

We have this tradition in Italy too....

Bye


----------



## DDT

I agree with Silvia. We even happen to be slightly punching on the shoulder as many times as the years of the person whose birthday is being kept.

DDT


----------



## Celeste

Jade said:
			
		

> Hay a algunos que seguramente se las cortan, depende de como afrontara la corrida
> 
> No se me ocurre ningún otro país, sobre todo no me imagino a paises nordicos practicando tirones de orejas, ya que podrian caer en pedacitos de hielo.
> 
> un saludo,
> Jade



Jade, Cuchu
Please don't make me laugh out loud!!! I'am in the office!!!


----------



## garryknight

When I was at school here in southern England many years ago children would get the "bumps" on their birthday. Other children grab your arms and legs and lift you up in the air and back down to the ground so that your backside bumps the ground. You get one bump for each year and they shout out the count as they bump you. And you hope they don't bump too hard or lose the count. Or drop you.

 I believe this tradition still goes on today.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Wow! You know, some people in Spain have a very high opinion of their own sense of humour and allow themselves to pull your ears mercilessly, which is very painful and even dangerous when you wear earings (once I had to get serious with a classmate about that, my earing having cut my ear because of his savage pulls). I hope the birthday "bumps" aren't supposed to get too wild!


----------



## garryknight

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I hope the birthday "bumps" aren't supposed to get too wild!


 There's a TV program over here whose name escapes me for the moment (I believe it's the UK version of the US original) where viewers send in their (hopefully humorous) home videos. I've seen video clips of bumped folk bringing down the ceiling.


----------



## belén

oh my...i think the "safest" thing to do is blow the candles...and hope that the firemen are close by...


----------



## jacinta

Here in the US we used to have the tradition of the birthday spanking.  You would get a spank on the bottom for each year.  At parties I would attend as a child there would be an "assembly line" of children and each would spank you as you went down the line.  Some kids would get out of hand and hit you really hard.  Probably because of child abuse laws that tradition has gone by the wayside.  I haven't seen it done in years.


----------



## belén

wow, i have never heard of that one either, Jacinta, thanks a lot for sharing it with us.
btw, it seems like there is a trace of violence in all this different ways of congratulating someone for his/her birthday, huh? Strange...


----------



## Magg

belen said:
			
		

> btw, it seems like there is a trace of violence in all this different ways of congratulating someone for his/her birthday, huh? Strange...



I was just thinking the same.
Perhaps it's the way others have to make you feel a bit bad in 'your happiest day'. Envy?

It also reminds me when someone wears a pair of shoes, trainers, sandals... for her/his first time. Here in Spain many people, especially your friends, celebrate the event with you by treading them. UFFF, imagine wearing sandals.... 

Well, I must say that it is more common with children, even teenagers.


----------



## belén

yeah, what Magg says is true...I am thinking, in some weddings in Spain the groom has to give his tie to his friends so that they cut it in pieces and sell them to the guests. 
But I can't think of anything more "dangerous" than that on a wedding..(well, and the wedding night acrobatics)


----------



## LadyBlakeney

About the acrobatics, imagine if your friends unscrew the bed posts...which has happened, I tell you...


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Lo de tirar las orejas a alguien para festejar me parece muy español. ¿Se las cortan después?
> 
> Belén, please don't take this seriously.  I am just pulling your leg! [tomando el pelo]
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu





Es cierto, el tirón de orejas en muy nuestro (español/argentino) y me gustaría agregar que  en Argentina  (imagino que en España también), el tirón de orejas se acompaña con un buen beso!!!!       


Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> oh my...i think the "safest" thing to do is blow the candles...and hope that the firemen are close by...





Well, Belén, that would entirely depend on the number of candles.  Don't you think??  


Tormenta


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Es cierto, el tirón de orejas en muy nuestro (español/argentino) y me gustaría agregar que  en Argentina  (imagino que en España también), el tirón de orejas se acompaña con un buen beso!!!!
> 
> 
> Tormenta


T-
De ahí la frase hecha, 'soy todo oídos'.
C-


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> T-
> De ahí la frase hecha, 'soy todo oídos'.
> C-





Don Cuchufléte siempre tiene una respuesta    




Tormenta


----------



## Silvia B

Anyway, you may think this is just a Spanish tradition but also in Italy it's the same thing with new shoes and the cut tie at wedding. (not in use recently, at least where i live, because it is not so nice...and everyone would get really angry). 

bye


----------



## Silvia

I firmly believe this tradition is Italian and exported to other latin countries. I found this in several web sites. This one is an example: http://ravenclawgirl.veoc.net/HouseElves/he_birthday.htm
Its roots are unknown or anyway difficult to tell for sure.
My - very   - free interpretation would be linked to the intrinsic need of children to grow up, and pulling ears can be seen as a visual/symbolic way to help them grow up faster. Nevertheless, in Italy there is an unexplainable belief that people with bigger ears live longer, so it may also be a way to wish a longer life.
If anyone feels like starting a scientific research, go for it! Then let me know


----------



## VenusEnvy

When I was little, our family had a similar tradition. We would receive a little pat on the butt for every year that we were turning. Friends and family would line up, and each give one little pat on the butt to the birthday boy/girl!
Is this just my family?...


----------



## taz

I Want To Belong To This Forum But I Don´t Know What I Got To Do............atte Taz


----------



## cuchuflete

taz said:
			
		

> I Want To Belong To This Forum But I Don´t Know What I Got To Do............atte Taz



Hola Taz,

Bienvenid@ a los foros.

Es muy sencillo.  Primero hay que leer las reglas del foro, arriba en "FAQ".
Después ayudas a la gente cuando puedas. Si tienes una duda, abres un hilo nuevo, pones mucho contexto y un ejemplo con la frase completa, y ya está.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete

Hi Taz,
Welcome to the forums.

It's very simple.  First you should read the forum rules, up above in "FAQ".
Next, help people when you are able.  If you have a question, open  a new thread, give lots of background/context, and a sample with a complete sentence.   That's it.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Fernando

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Lo de tirar las orejas a alguien para festejar me parece muy español. ¿Se las cortan después?



When you are in your thirties there is not much difference. Luckily, it is only for teenagers.


----------



## Narda

I know that in military schools they punch the birthday boys/girls and leave big black and blues...


----------



## asm

Afortunadamente en Mexico no hay nada de esto. Las celebraciones de cumpleanos son generalmente muy pacificas y no se obliga al festejado a casi nada. Lo unico que ha sido relativamente nuevo es la ahora famosa "mordida", cuando el festejado, despues de haber apagado las velas intenta dar una mordida al pastel. En lugares civilizados no pasa de que la mordida se vea en el pastel, sin embargo en otros lugares mas salvajes, los invitados empujan la cabeza del festejado sobre el pastel. En ocasiones dejan inservible (incomible) el pastel, y en otras hacen que el festejado este a punto de ahogarse por falta de aire. Afortunadamente esta nueva tradicion no esta tan arraigada.





			
				belen said:
			
		

> En España cuando alguien cumple años hay una costumbre de tirar de las orejas al homenajeado en cuestión, se le pegan pequeños tirones, tantos como años esté cumpliendo.
> He preguntado a una amiga argentina y me ha dicho que allá también se hace, sin embargo una amiga colombiana me ha dicho que en Colombia no es costumbre.
> Me pregunto en que países se hace y si alguien tiene idea de dónde viene esta curiosa tradición.
> 
> Graciassssss
> 
> When it's your birthday in Spain, there is a tradition of pulling your ears, as many times as years you are turning. I don't know if this is done in other countries as well. I would also be thankful if somebody knew where this tradition comes from.
> 
> Thankssssss


----------



## zebedee

garryknight said:
			
		

> When I was at school here in southern England many years ago children would get the "bumps" on their birthday. Other children grab your arms and legs and lift you up in the air and back down to the ground so that your backside bumps the ground. You get one bump for each year and they shout out the count as they bump you. And you hope they don't bump too hard or lose the count. Or drop you.
> 
> I believe this tradition still goes on today.


 
Oof...you've just brought back some breathless childhood birthday memories, eyes screwed shut as the wind rushes past your ears and your arms and legs get pulled in opposite directions.



			
				DDT said:
			
		

> We even happen to be slightly punching on the shoulder as many times as the years of the person whose birthday is being kept.



On the first day of every month we used to run around saying: " A pinch and a punch for the first of the month and no returns to me!" then run off quickly leaving the other child with a throbbing upper arm and a burning desire for revenge.


----------



## Lancel0t

belen said:
			
		

> When it's your birthday in Spain, there is a tradition of pulling your ears, as many times as years you are turning. I don't know if this is done in other countries as well. I would also be thankful if somebody knew where this tradition comes from.
> 
> Thankssssss


.

Unfortunately, we don't have that tradition here in our country but we have a game in which yuo can pull the ear of your opponent if you will win the game.


----------



## garryknight

zebedee said:
			
		

> On the first day of every month we used to run around saying: " A pinch and a punch for the first of the month and no returns to me!"


Where I lived we'd say "and no returns of any kind", otherwise they'd find some other way of torturing you, claiming that it wasn't a "return" as it wasn't specifically a pinch and a punch. The 'other way' consisted of them chanting, "a punch and a kick for being so quick", as they pummeled you mercilessly. OK, I'm exaggerating slightly.


----------

